# Today I have to euthanize my cat.



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

I have two cats. They are brothers, and have always been very close. One of them got mast cell disease, a horrible form of cancer. We have to euthanize him. 

I have had many animal companions, and have had to do this many times, but it never becomes any easier.

Ann


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Oh I am so sorry to hear about this. I know what it's like to have to face this difficult decision over a beloved pet. Hopefully you and his brother can comfort each other over your loss. *hugs*


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

I'm very, very sorry Ann. We lost one of our cats a little over a month ago and you're right it isn't easy. Sending a virtual hug your way. Take care.

J.M.


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

No, it's something that certainly doesn't get any easier with experience.

I'm sorry . . .


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm so sorry Ann, there really is almost nothing worse.  Lots of hugs your way


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

So sorry for you Ann, it's an awful thing to have to do.


----------



## DLs Niece (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm so very sorry Ann.  I know how hard this decision is to make and worse to carry out. My heart goes out to you.    RIP Kitty.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

So sorry, Ann. It's a terrible decision to have to make, but of course you are doing right by him. Take care. Hugs.

Linda


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Ann, I'm so sorry.  
deb


----------



## Nicolas (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm sorry for your cat and you, having to make this decision.

It surely doesn't help, but know that it could be worse: last Saturday my (ex)girlfriend found her cat lying dead, covered in blood on their holiday home's lawn. They have no idea what happened. It was a really young cat, full of energy, with beautiful long, white fur.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear this, but it sounds like you are doing the best thing for him.  That doesn't make it any easier.

Hugs for you and his brother.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author (Jun 25, 2010)

Those of us who love our pets know exactly what you're going through.  And no, it will never become any easier.  The loss of a pet is, to me, is similar to the loss of a very best friend that has been there for me through the good and the bad, and never once waivered in their love.  You have my deepest sympathy, and it is our love for them that allows us to make these difficult decisions and let them go.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm so sorry, Ann.  No, it's never easy.  We've always had lots of pets and as they age my hope is always that they'll pass in their sleep.  It almost never happens.  

Know that his spirit will always be with you and his brother will need you more than ever.  (((Hugs.)))


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

No, it isn't easy.  Our furbabies are family and losing family is always hard even when you know it is for the best to end their suffering.

Many, many virtual hugs for you.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

So sorry to hear it. Especially hits home now that Noggin is showing his age and signs of deterioration.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss.  I hope that you and the surviving cat can comfort one another.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

That is so sad.  Sending hugs your way!


----------



## desilu (Dec 28, 2009)

I am so sorry. I remember what a friend told me when I had to let my Winnie go. "Better to let her leave knowing she has cancer, than to keep her alive knowing cancer has her." A day, a week too soon is more merciful than a second too late.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)




----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for your good wishes.
Ann


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Aww. I'm sorry to hear this. It's the toughest part about having pets -- and no, it never gets any easier. I hope you find comfort in knowing many of us understand what you're going through and truly sympathize.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

So sorry to hear that.


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

So so so very sorry. It's always hard to let go of a pet, I'm sure his brother will need lots of extra ear scratches too. ((HUGS))


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm so sorry. I'm actually tearing up. I'm sure you've seen it, but for those who haven't, this always helps me have a good cry...

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge.

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge.
There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together.
There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by.
The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together....

Author unknown...


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

I am so sorry.  What a loss.  I've sent out a prayer for you and your friend.

For Monique- Rainbow Bridge is beautiful.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

P.A. Woodburn said:


> I have two cats. They are brothers, and have always been very close. One of them got mast cell disease, a horrible form of cancer. We have to euthanize him.
> 
> I have had many animal companions, and have had to do this many times, but it never becomes any easier.
> 
> Ann


I'm so sorry it is so hard even when you know it is the right choice.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

{{{{{hug}}}}}} Lots of T&Ps for peace and strength going to you. No, it never any easier, no matter how many times. My heart is with you today.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

No, it doesn't.  It is a hearbreaking thing to have to do.  I am feeling your pain.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ann,
I am so sorry for you.
I have also had to do this often.
We keep a couple of dogs and a couple of cats, bird, sometimes others.
And most have died of old age.
Cancer got one.
The first time I took the dog in and asked the vet to "take care of him".
And then I felt horrible for having him face it alone.
So I have accompanied each of the others and held their paw and stroked their back.
So that they would not be alone at that time.
I am sure that they don't know the diff.......but I do.

Just sayin......


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

This is so sad, and i'm very sorry for you. We've had to have 2 dogs put to sleep before and my only consolation is that they are no longer in pain. It's so hard. And now with my own dog, he's 14 and going slightly blind now. I dread ever having to choose to put him to sleep. I'm hoping if it ever happens i will be strong enough to be there with him. I'm hoping he goes quietly in his sleep like my neighbours dog did recently.  

Rainbow Bridge is a beautiful passage, made me weep. And i hope my dogs are in someplace like that. ♥


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

Oh man, I am so sorry. I know how much our furry companions can become unquestioned parts of our lives. Your  post made me think of my own writing sidekick, Caraboo, and how she is getting up in years as well. She just got an unscheduled petting. It reminds me to make the most of the time we have with them.


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

So sorry. I've never done this, but I probably should have done on several occasions. Whatever you do you always feel you should have done something more or something different.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Hugs for you, Ann, and the brother cat.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I am truly sorry


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

It is done. Thank you all for your support. My dog knew there was something wrong, and my other cat is dripping from his mouth.
To those of you who may go through this. I did ask the vet if I should leave the dead cat in a place where his brother could see him, and know what had happened. She said, "Yes, I should, and the cat might or might not react."

The mouth dripping is a high stress reaction, but I wanted him to know. I always credit animals with knowing a lot more than we think they know.

Ann


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Ann, watch to be sure the brother cat continues to eat. We once had a dog that our cat had "raised" from a puppy. After a few years, the dog developed epilepsy and died from heart failure during a seizure. The cat went into mourning and would not eat unless we sat with her. We had to make sure she ate properly for the next several weeks.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm so sorry.  

Dawn


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

So sorry. (hugs)


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

I am sorry to hear your news.  My heart is with you.


----------



## Cindergayle (Mar 15, 2009)

I am so sorry about your cat. My daughter got a siamese cat for her fourth birthday. He lived for 16 years. He even went to college with her. It was a very sad day when we had to have him put to sleep. He was a wonderful companion for her for many years and brought her a great deal of joy.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry, Ann. This is such an awful experience. We went through it with our "boys". They weren't litter mates, but we got them as kittens within a week of each other, and from then on they never spent a day apart till we had to have Sura euthanised at age 16 (Kimi lived another 18 months). Even though we knew it was the right decision, it was horribly painful.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

P.A. Woodburn said:


> ...To those of you who may go through this. I did ask the vet if I should leave the dead cat in a place where his brother could see him, and know what had happened. She said, "Yes, I should, and the cat might or might not react."...


I'd like to endorse this advice. We brought Sura home from the vet, and placed him where Kimi could sniff at him. He sniffed fairly briefly, but I'm sure he understood. He'd always been very protective to Sura - if Sura was outside and out of sight, Kimi would get anxious, and go looking for him all around the house, calling and calling. He didn't go looking _at all_ after Sura died - although he did sit in the middle of a room and howl until we fetched him and cuddled him.


----------



## amanda_hocking (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss.  I've been a bit frustrated caring for an additional couple of kittens on top of my three cats, but you reminded me how precious and important they are and how devastated I would be if I lost them.


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm so sorry.  I know how devastating it is to have to make that decision, but it sounds like it was the kindest and most loving thing you could do for him.


----------



## CozyMama (Dec 12, 2008)

I am so sorry.  You are right, it never gets any easier.  I understand your loss and your pain and I am sorry you and your other cat and dog are going through this.


----------



## Thea J (Jul 7, 2010)

We went through this with our 18 year old cat, Muffy, about six weeks ago. It's such a sad thing. My condolences.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

This made me tear up just reading the title, I'm so sorry.  I have had my cat for 8 years, I just can't imagine and I'll never be ready.  My husband had to put his childhood dog to sleep about a year ago, it's so hard.  It's just not fair that they don't live as long as we do.  
I hope his brother is doing okay too.


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm very sorry about your kitty, but be happy that you are able to stop his suffering.  Unfortunately, we cannot do this for the humans we love who are suffering.

Terry


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

So sorry, Ann.


Karen


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

Thanks again for all your kind wishes. I would like to let everyone know that the other cat has stopped foaming at the mouth. He is needy, but that is understandable. I do think it is a good idea, if you ever have to euthanize a household animal or one dies for another reason, to leave the body where the other animals can inspect it for at least half an hour, possibly longer. This definitely gives the other animals a chance to know that their companion is dead. I don't think you shelter them from pain by keeping this knowledge from them. I have not always done this in the past, and I think that was a mistake.

On the road to recovery.
Ann


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

{{{{{hug}}}}}}


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I hugged my cat a little harder last night, sometimes hearing these stories makes you appreciate what you have!!  I hope the other animals recover quickly.  Same for you, although it's a whole lot easier said than done.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

Thanks, we are all doing well now.
Ann


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Ann, I'm sorry for your loss, and that the brother-cat must also mourn. So glad that he had a chance to "know" what had happened by seeing the body. That's been my advice for a long time now, and can help prevent the heart-breaking search for the missing buddy when they simply are gone.

I'm glad to hear the brother-cat and you are doing better. FWIW, harp music has a natural sedative effect and can be very soothing. So can Feliway, which was mentioned. The other pets know you're sad and upset, too, and that also can feed into stress so don't hesitate to simply talk to them...they don't necessarily understand the words, but most certainly pets can "read" our emotions. It's enough to say something like, "I'm sad, and miss him...and I know you do too, and we'll get through this together."

An article on "how cats grieve" may also help: http://cats.about.com/od/behaviortraining/a/cats-grief-over-loss.htm

purrs,
amy


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

Thank you Amy, for your good wishes and information.

Ann.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

P.A. Woodburn said:


> Thanks again for all your kind wishes. I would like to let everyone know that the other cat has stopped foaming at the mouth. He is needy, but that is understandable. I do think it is a good idea, if you ever have to euthanize a household animal or one dies for another reason, to leave the body where the other animals can inspect it for at least half an hour, possibly longer. This definitely gives the other animals a chance to know that their companion is dead. I don't think you shelter them from pain by keeping this knowledge from them. I have not always done this in the past, and I think that was a mistake.
> 
> On the road to recovery.
> Ann


Thank you so much for sharing your advice and experience. I had never even thought of letting the other pets see the body, but it totally makes sense. I'm going to forward that information along to my bf's family, who are going to have to put their oldest cat down sometime soon. One of their other cats adores the sick one and constantly lies next to him, washes him, and follows him around (they've been together for something like 13 years). I'd hate for her to never know what happened to him and keep looking for him.


----------



## G.L. Douglas (Jun 27, 2010)

Nothing more to add, but ((((Ann)))) hugs to all.


----------

